# HI there everyone



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST A PIC AND SAY HI I HAVE BEEN FLAMED A BIT FOR SUDGESTING CERTAIN SUPPLEMENTS AND I BELIEVE I HAVE A DECENT ENOUGH BODY TO GIVE OUT ADVICE ON DRUGS NUTRITION AND SUPPLEMENTATION I AM 6 FOOT 5 AND HAVE NO REASON TO HIDE BEHIND MY KEYBOARD.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

here is another one


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

alright matey,

whats ur trainin history?

u look lean, like the smashed up nose.....good old rugby

done any cycles?

oh and welcome to the board


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

looking lean dude, does every post have to mention selling supplements? I take it business isn't doing very well at the moment? If it is you need to re-think your posts because you make your self sound very desperate to sell.

if you want to give advice please do, more than glad to have you doing so, it would be nice if every piece of advice didn't mean buying something from your shop...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Buisness is going fine thanks loads of new products from the usa thanks for asking you seem very caring


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

some would have realised when they were getting good advice...

I am very caring mate, always try to help people out if I can.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking awsome bro!

you done any cycles yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Its good to know your so caring biker your a real stand up guy. I hope though you were not one of the people badmouthing me in the admin section hidden away from all the other members eyes. I know how some people like to talk behind peoples back on this board. They know who they are (Hows the bad back) so dont run me down as i aint a bad person esspecially as i know more about you than you do about me.

thanks for the advice biker hope we can mantain a good friendship in the future


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

mate I have no idea what you're talking about and for your information I haven't been talking about you anywhere other than the replies I have made to two of your posts.

I have not once ran you down, have I?

I've suggested you don't put out such a "hard sell" attitude as it will put many people off.

I really doubt if you know very much about me, is that some sort of threat?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol and btw if you read my posts you may have noticed I have something to say about somebody I'll say it to them


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

BTW have you posted pictures somewhere else? I'm nearly sure I've seen your face before somewhere?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol and while I'm in a helpful mood drop the flash intro into your shop, it takes it far too long to load, and I'm not using dial up.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

drewson said:


> Its good to know your so caring biker your a real stand up guy. I hope though you were not one of the people badmouthing me in the admin section hidden away from all the other members eyes. I know how some people like to talk behind peoples back on this board. They know who they are (Hows the bad back) so dont run me down as i aint a bad person esspecially as i know more about you than you do about me.
> 
> thanks for the advice biker hope we can mantain a good friendship in the future


Thing is mate when you come on other people boards and start blatent advertising and advising people to speak to you one to one rather than share your knowledge you are raising thoughts in people minds of what you are up to.

Also if you are refering to me with the hows your back comment then if you knew me that well you would know how my back was wouldnt you. Still bad by the way thanks for asking.

I think you should not make staments that could be taken as threats on a forum mate. Its not nice.

I dont know you or your company but i have nothing against you or you business so ihope there is no hard feelings, there isnt on my part anyway.

Lets move on from this shall we and get some proper posting done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

i said i hoped you did not bad mouth me, not that you did read the post again and yes you have probably seen my face about.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

there must be something wrong with your website intro, I'm still waiting for it to load. You might want to take a look at it as I'm sure you know yourself first impressions count and that's the first thing you come to on the website.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

There you go biker i knew it was not you i was not blaming you either mate so lets just clear that one up and move on sorry dude

Rob i know you have been posting **** about me so dont bull**** you dont know me but i know an awfull lot about you, making coments about not likeing me and it looks like i have had a beating already because of my nose is low. Just have the balls to come out on here and say it othere wise ill start posting things about you wont like.


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

yes...there does appear to be something amiss with the intro...


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

drewson please don't push this on the forum, take it to email. I won't let it continue in a thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

hay biker thanks mate i know its giving me a little troubble at moment.

Lets me and you not bicker anymore as my problem is not with you mate i am sorry if i ofended you my beef is with someonelse mate.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

drewson said:


> hay biker thanks mate i know its giving me a little troubble at moment.


if the intro is giving trouble I would remove it until you have it sorted.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

drewson said:


> There you go biker i knew it was not you i was not blaming you either mate so lets just clear that one up and move on sorry dude
> 
> Rob i know you have been posting **** about me so dont bull**** you dont know me but i know an awfull lot about you, making coments about not likeing me and it looks like i have had a beating already because of my nose is low. Just have the balls to come out on here and say it othere wise ill start posting things about you wont like.


Right mate i wouldnt normally try to justify any post to you but the remarks i made about you nose were out of order and i appologise. It was justmy bad snse of humour but as anyone on here will tell you i take as good as i give and its all the crack to me.

I didnt once say i didnt like you because i dont know you. I stand bymy other comments about you trying to push your stuff on here and offering help on a one to one basis.

I hope we can put an end to this now and get on with borad business. Also i dont know what you think you know about me but ive got nothing to hide and im very honest about myself to everyone.

Again im am genuinely sorry if i offended you about your nose.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Welcome to the board mate. You look real lean and muscular. Just out of curiousity. Couldn't you have waited for the nose to heal or was that on purpose?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, welcome dude. From California so we talk like that.

Yah big and lean.

6'5"? That is tall.

Dont worry about the nose, it will clear up. I wouldnt be too sensitive about it, looks rugid.

I have seen alot of those products in the States. They Sell MetRex in the grocery stores here. They even sell it in the small convience stores like 7-11.

Anyway, looking good and welcome to the board.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

missed sumthin, there seems to ba a lot of test flying around in here?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

john33 said:


> missed sumthin, there seems to ba a lot of test flying around in here?


Good eye Johnny

You dont miss much do you?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but in a discreet way can anyone shed some light for me,jesus ive not posted or read anything in here for about 2 or 3 days and it feels like it when i ound uk-m, lol surely a Slayer and Slipknot gig cant set you back that much:confused: ,??????????????


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> but in a discreet way can anyone shed some light for me,jesus ive not posted or read anything in here for about 2 or 3 days and it feels like it when i ound uk-m, lol surely a Slayer and Slipknot gig cant set you back that much:confused: ,??????????????


If you took some real good acid at the concert it might.........lol


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

The guy's on this forum have shown a lot of tolerance for you buddy, from what I can see it's because they represent this site very professionally.

You on the other hand, come on here flinging ya d1ck around telling everyone how big it is. Mate you've got a bit to learn about forum etiquette if you think it's cosha to start multiple threads peddling your site and products. Then when someone posts information contrary to your views you throw ya toys out of the cot and start saying "everyones flaming me" - this is a forum which invites open and sometimes differing views on all topics. Deal with it.

If you want to peddle ya sh1t, buy a banner and contribute.

If ya want to throw ya little allegations around at members or mods then I would strongly suggest getting your facts right and keeping it off the open forum or the tolerance you've been shown may dissapate very quickly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

Lol, wow everyones getting all fiesty...I suggest a group hug..


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

It sems to me you are missing the point here and are commenting on somthing you know nothining about.

Fact 1

unless you have seen the threads in the mods admin then you dont know **** about why i was going on one

Fact 2

This issue is no over as far as i am concernerd with regards to robdog and paul g knows the crack this is now in the past

Fact 3

you like talking about my **** for some reason which has nothing to do with this issue on the thread

Fact 4

I am in the industry and have probably more to offer most people regards nutrition training and drugs than you do.

Fact 5

In the supplements section ON THIS SITE there is a thread stating that one of the members was very happy with the service we provide.

SO when you know the reall facts of what happened come back untill then keep siping your protein


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

If you took some real good acid at the concert it might.........lol " quote by winger"

man you know the only drugs i take are aas , but man i hate it when it gets all stupid and childish in here, its amusing at the start but it gets annoying very fast, we had it beford and got it all sorted, come to think of it the only person its amusing with is the future , aka, chocky blocky because he is an ass, so can we please sort it out.  .


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm locking this as it's turning into an arguement. if anyone has a problem with me locking it, send your reasons on a postcard to someone that gives a ****!


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

good call mate, hope its now sorted...


----------

